# Sony Sale



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Perhaps a bit off topic, but...
Sony is having an unbelievable sale right now on their web site. A 50" 1080p rear projection set (model KDS-50A2000) is now priced at $1,267.60, with free FedEx 3 day shipping. I bought the same model from Circuit City two weeks ago for $1,979.99 (today's CC web price is $1,899.99). I ordered one from Sony this morning, and the one I bought from CC is going back this afternoon. I'll put up with the minor inconvenience for a $700 savings. It's a great TV and puts out an excellent picture when driven by the HR10-250. Other models are on sale as well, including the 60" version of the one mentioned above.

Just thought I would pass the word in case anyone was thinking about pulling the trigger on a new HDTV. This deal may be too good to pass up.


----------



## cheftony (Aug 16, 2005)

beartrap said:


> Perhaps a bit off topic, but...
> Sony is having an unbelievable sale right now on their web site. A 50" 1080p rear projection set (model KDS-50A2000) is now priced at $1,267.60, with free FedEx 3 day shipping. I bought the same model from Circuit City two weeks ago for $1,979.99 (today's CC web price is $1,899.99). I ordered one from Sony this morning, and the one I bought from CC is going back this afternoon. I'll put up with the minor inconvenience for a $700 savings. It's a great TV and puts out an excellent picture when driven by the HR10-250. Other models are on sale as well, including the 60" version of the one mentioned above.
> 
> Just thought I would pass the word in case anyone was thinking about pulling the trigger on a new HDTV. This deal may be too good to pass up.


Wow, I see this was just posted a few minutes ago, I'm a noob here, but I appreciate the info,I have been thinking of "pulling the trigger" maybe this is what does it??


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

beartrap said:


> Perhaps a bit off topic, but...
> Sony is having an unbelievable sale right now on their web site. A 50" 1080p rear projection set (model KDS-50A2000) is now priced at $1,267.60, with free FedEx 3 day shipping. I bought the same model from Circuit City two weeks ago for $1,979.99 (today's CC web price is $1,899.99). I ordered one from Sony this morning, and the one I bought from CC is going back this afternoon. I'll put up with the minor inconvenience for a $700 savings. It's a great TV and puts out an excellent picture when driven by the HR10-250. Other models are on sale as well, including the 60" version of the one mentioned above.
> 
> Just thought I would pass the word in case anyone was thinking about pulling the trigger on a new HDTV. This deal may be too good to pass up.


 Their store site is down! This is exactly the model I was wanting. On the phone waiting for sales......

Just talked with sales. They said the price was a mistake, and they have shut down ordering. 

I hope you get yours. The rep told me that orders placed at that price will most likely be cancelled.    But I don't see how they can do that to you. I just know they would not sell me one.


----------



## leftcoastdave (Sep 4, 2003)

The Sony A2000 SXRD is one of the best HDTV values in the industry right now. I paid $2150 + $111 shipping for my 55 inch model in October and that same TV is now available for $1749 from www.jr.com in NYC. J&R is an authorized Sony dealer and they are terrific to do business with.

http://www.jr.com/JRSectionView.pro...ord_Search&lastSearch=&search.x=11&search.y=5


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

leftcoastdave said:


> The Sony A2000 SXRD is one of the best HDTV values in the industry right now. I paid $2150 + $111 shipping for my 55 inch model in October and that same TV is now available for $1749 from www.jr.com in NYC. J&R is an authorized Sony dealer and they are terrific to do business with.
> 
> http://www.jr.com/JRSectionView.pro...ord_Search&lastSearch=&search.x=11&search.y=5


 I've been going back and forth between the 52" DLP Mitsu, and the 50" SXRD Sony. Actually leaning toward the Sony based upon what I've seen at the store, although I've owned Mitsu in the past and I they have been great.

When I saw this post this morning ($1300, including shipping), I could not order it fast enough, literally. I am bummed. I hope the OP gets his order.

I was going to pick it up someday at Circuit City (pricing has fluctuated between $1800-$2100), but the JR deal on the 50" plus shipping is just under $1800. Thanks for the heads up.

Because of where the TV is going, I have to stay in the 50-52" range.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

THE SONY STORE IS BACK UP, AND THE PRICE IS STILL UNDER $1300!!!!

Sorry for yelling, but I am stoked. I just placed my order, I hope it comes through.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Am I missing something, it shows as $2300 for me

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INT...ame=tv_ProjectionTVs_RearProjection_42to51TVs


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I see that the Sony web price is now $2,399.99. Maybe the earlier price of $1,267.60 was a mistake, but I got a confirmation email for that price, and Sony hasn't contacted me (yet). We've got a contract, and I expect Sony to honor it. In fact, I returned my Circuit City purchase this afternoon to the store I bought it from in reliance on the deal with Sony.

If anyone is looking for a Sony KDS-50A2000, Amazon has them now for $1,699.98 with free shipping. This is the best Amazon price I've seen for this TV, and it's new as of today. It was $1,750 until January 1, and has been $1,930 from the beginning of the year until today. It's not $1,267, but $1,700 with free shipping is still an excellent price for this TV.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

beartrap said:


> We've got a contract, and I expect Sony to honor it.


Let us know how that works out.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

beartrap said:


> Well, I see that the Sony web price is now $2,399.99. Maybe the earlier price of $1,267.60 was a mistake, but I got a confirmation email for that price, and Sony hasn't contacted me (yet). We've got a contract, and I expect Sony to honor it. In fact, I returned my Circuit City purchase this afternoon to the store I bought it from in reliance on the deal with Sony.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a Sony KDS-50A2000, Amazon has them now for $1,699.98 with free shipping. This is the best Amazon price I've seen for this TV, and it's new as of today. It was $1,750 until January 1, and has been $1,930 from the beginning of the year until today. It's not $1,267, but $1,700 with free shipping is still an excellent price for this TV.


 I got an order in too at the $1267 price. Got the confirmation email as well. I'm expecting Sony to honor the sale contract as well. I guess I snuck it right in, I kept hitting away at their site to see when it would come back up. And the TV was still at that great price.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

20TIL6 said:


> I've been going back and forth between the 52" DLP Mitsu, and the 50" SXRD Sony. Actually leaning toward the Sony based upon what I've seen at the store, although I've owned Mitsu in the past and I they have been great.
> 
> When I saw this post this morning ($1300, including shipping), I could not order it fast enough, literally. I am bummed. I hope the OP gets his order.
> 
> ...


They are both nice sets but I hate the Mits user interface. It is very cumbersome for doing anything. Even changing inputs takes more button pushes. Because of this you can't change inputs with the Tivo remote. Pushing input on that remote only brings up the input menu.

For what it's worth, Sound and Vision magazine rated Sony's SXRD technology best compared to DLP and other RPTV systems.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

I broke down on Thanksgiving weekend & bought a 60" SXRD XBR2 from sonystyle.com for $3100.00. (before tax or other charges) That in itself would have been a bargain, but then when I called in to ask a question, they gave me all this to boot:
-a 5 year warranty for the price of a 4
-$150 instant credit for opening a Sony CC account
-1 year free financing
-$450 of instant credit on sonystyle points, which was applied to the TV via the CC
-free shipping of course

grand total with all credits/taxes/warranty - $2926!

I had ordered one the day before from Circuit City, but when I found out I could get this, I canceled it the next day. Circuit City couldn't even begin to touch this price.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

I bought the Sony KDS-60A2000 from hhgregg last month for $2100 and absolutely love this television. I have owned a Hitachi HDTV (non 1080i) and a Mitsu and I can say without a doubt this is the best television I have ever owned.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

20TIL6 said:


> I got an order in too at the $1267 price. Got the confirmation email as well. I'm expecting Sony to honor the sale contract as well. I guess I snuck it right in, I kept hitting away at their site to see when it would come back up. And the TV was still at that great price.


You and Beartrap need to take Business Law 101. A confirmation e-mail does NOT constitute a contract.

That said, some vendors will honor any orders placed before a mistake is discovered. Most won't, though. I hope you guys get lucky!


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin L said:


> You and Beartrap need to take Business Law 101. A confirmation e-mail does NOT constitute a contract.
> 
> That said, some vendors will honor any orders placed before a mistake is discovered. Most won't, though. I hope you guys get lucky!


Well, I haven't taken Business Law 101, but I did take a whole bunch of courses at law school, including contracts (which I hated, and I guess it shows because it wasn't one of my better grades). And no, a confirmation email BY ITSELF does not constitute a contract. So, what DOES constitute a contract? We have here an offer, acceptance, and possibly confirmation of that acceptance, and consideration. I haven't done much with contracts since law school, so perhaps you're smarter then me about this.

Generally, an advertisement is not an offer. Does that mean that a mechant's web site, showing/describing goods with their associated prices, is not an offer because it's only an advertisement? I don't know, but if it is an advertisement, then the offer was made when I called Sony and said that I wanted to buy a TV, and there was an acceptance when Sony sent me an email showing that my order was placed. There was a meeting of the minds as to the item and the price, and other terms as well (shipping). Acceptance of an offer can be by manifestation of intent by the offeree. If my call to place the order is considered the offer, then Sony is the offeree, and I think that their confirmation email is a manifestation of their intent to accept the offer.

But hey, who knows, I could be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

We covered this in my BLAW class as well, and there was an out for the seller, it goes something like if the price is clearly unreasonable, the offer can be rescinded. Clearly, you have the choice of paying the higher price or keeping your money, but the seller is not bound to that price. We even had an example in our class -- someone found a room on Travelocity for $5/night, made the reservation, but then had it cancelled by Travelocity. Professor said it was all legal. YMMV.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Hi, Beartrap.

First, let me apologize. In reading my post, I realize it sounds a little condescending. I did not mean for it to come across that way. Part of the problem of answering quickly in forums. I don't normally take the time to proof what I post since it's informal discussion.

That said, nearly all Internet vendors have a disclaimer which by virtue of placing an order you agree to be bound by the disclaimer and other stated rules. Here is a link to the Sony rules:

Sony's Legalese

The section that applies says:

*Order Acceptance by Sony/Acceptance of This Agreement by You:

All orders of Products placed by you with Sony shall be subject to acceptance by Sony. Notwithstanding any order confirmation or other communications sent by Sony, your order shall not be deemed accepted by Sony until Sony's shipment of the products ordered. Your submission of your order shall constitute your full acceptance of these terms and conditions. IF YOU DO NOT ACCEPT THESE TERMS, PLEASE DO NOT SUBMIT AN ORDER. *

This has been challenged fruitlessly with other vendors like Amazon, Staples, etc. If you place an order by phone, I don't know how they could enforce a similar rule since you don't have an opportunity to review the rules nor do the reps state the conditions.

Did you get a cancellation, yet? If not, I hope you guys make out and get this great deal!


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Has anyone compared directly the KDS 60A2000 and the 60" XBR SXRD that is a step up? I am considering these TVs but haven't done the nitty gritty research yet.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

mwl001 said:


> We covered this in my BLAW class as well, and there was an out for the seller, it goes something like if the price is clearly unreasonable, the offer can be rescinded. Clearly, you have the choice of paying the higher price or keeping your money, but the seller is not bound to that price. We even had an example in our class -- someone found a room on Travelocity for $5/night, made the reservation, but then had it cancelled by Travelocity. Professor said it was all legal. YMMV.


 Is $1267 an unreasonable price compared to the MSRP of around $2300? I guess that's the question.

I may just end up with the Mitsu afterall. If Sony cancels my order, and refuses to sell it to me at the offered price, I will just not be able to buy their product. I won't be able to feel good about the purchase.

And I know, some of you guys tend to flame a complaining consumer. So, FLAME ON, if you must.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Squonk said:


> Has anyone compared directly the KDS 60A2000 and the 60" XBR SXRD that is a step up? I am considering these TVs but haven't done the nitty gritty research yet.


I did before I bought mine. Frankly, I saw the SXRD XBR1 from last year & even it just has that something extra in picture quality, that I knew I would NOT have been satisfied with the plain SXRD set. NOT that they are not good sets, but since it's not like I'm buying sets like this every year, I decided to "spend a nickle more & go first class", especially with the price I got it for!  

It's basically a personal thing that you'll have to decide, by looking at the set yourself.


----------



## shrxwin (May 30, 2005)

QUOTE: grand total with all credits/taxes/warranty - $2926!


ugh! I wish I hadn't read this - mine was just delivered from sonystyle, total price around the same - but that was with a $1033 credit because my 4 yr old 57" projection has a dying blue lense and they don't make the part any more. 

So they make me think they are helping me out because they chose to stop making a part for a 4 yr old TV, and yet someone else can get the same net price... so frustrating!!! Thank goodness the TV totally rocks! 

I will have to promptly forget all about this so I can be happy about my purchase! now it's time to hook up my hr10-250 and hopefully be very happy with what I see!!!

Cheers, Clarice


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin L said:


> Hi, Beartrap.
> 
> First, let me apologize. In reading my post, I realize it sounds a little condescending. I did not mean for it to come across that way. Part of the problem of answering quickly in forums. I don't normally take the time to proof what I post since it's informal discussion.
> 
> ...


Kevin-
No need for the apology, but it's accepted in the spirt in which it was given. My order status on sony.com now indicates that the order for the TV has been cancelled, but the order for the 5 year extended warranty (given to me at the 4 year price) was allowed to stand, and, I'm told has now been billed to my credit card. It will probably show up in my on-line statement tomorrow. So, as you might imagine, I called Sony with all kinds of questions. The CSR drones had very few answers, other than to tell me that "all" TV orders from last Saturday were cancelled because of pricing errors. The guy that I talked to agreed that it was silly to bill me for an extended warranty on a TV that Sony now refuses to sell me at the price we had agreed on. I guess I'll deal with that later. Supposedly there was no supervisor or other higher-up immediately available to address my concerns, so I had to leave a voice mail message requesting that a supervisor call back within 24 to 48 hours. I anticipate some letters going to Sony corporate very soon via snail mail. Oh, and I was told that Sony was considering some type of "compensation" for those customers whose orders were cancelled. My guess is that only those who voice loud enough complaints will see any compensation.

The Sony legalese you found is interesting, and if I had lots of time I would research the applicable case law for my state (if there is any on point, or even a little off point). The thing is, in my ordering process on Saturday, I was never presented with the terms you found. I saw the price on the web site, but placed my order over the phone.

Yeah, I'm upset, but it's only a TV. I'll see how this thing plays out with Sony, both over the phone and through a written complaint.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Since I am traveling this week, I don't have access to the order number so that I could check my order status. But I am sure they cancelled mine as well. I'll check when I get back. Then call, complain, get pushed around, feel cheated, resent any Sony purchase I have ever made, .....

What is particularly weasel-like is that if they have in fact cancelled my order, they have yet to contact me (via email) to let me know. Like I am not going to remember ordering a TV!

I wish I had purchased something else, like an extended warranty. It seems to me that it would give you some additional leverage.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

beartrap said:


> Kevin-
> No need for the apology, but it's accepted in the spirt in which it was given. My order status on sony.com now indicates that the order for the TV has been cancelled, but the order for the 5 year extended warranty (given to me at the 4 year price) was allowed to stand, and, I'm told has now been billed to my credit card. It will probably show up in my on-line statement tomorrow. So, as you might imagine, I called Sony with all kinds of questions. The CSR drones had very few answers, other than to tell me that "all" TV orders from last Saturday were cancelled because of pricing errors. The guy that I talked to agreed that it was silly to bill me for an extended warranty on a TV that Sony now refuses to sell me at the price we had agreed on. I guess I'll deal with that later. Supposedly there was no supervisor or other higher-up immediately available to address my concerns, so I had to leave a voice mail message requesting that a supervisor call back within 24 to 48 hours. I anticipate some letters going to Sony corporate very soon via snail mail. Oh, and I was told that Sony was considering some type of "compensation" for those customers whose orders were cancelled. My guess is that only those who voice loud enough complaints will see any compensation.
> 
> The Sony legalese you found is interesting, and if I had lots of time I would research the applicable case law for my state (if there is any on point, or even a little off point). The thing is, in my ordering process on Saturday, I was never presented with the terms you found. I saw the price on the web site, but placed my order over the phone.
> ...


 Here's a thought.

You said that Sony is cancelling all TV orders from Saturday. Probably more than just you and me that were affected.

I wonder if we could get a blog, or some other site to pick up this story. Certainly would make all of the affected voices a bit louder. Right? There are some websites that just love busting on big corporations when they goof like this. I'm thinking of sites like www.theinquirer.org

I'm still waiting to be flamed for whining. Yes, I know I am whining.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

beartrap said:


> Kevin-
> No need for the apology, but it's accepted in the spirt in which it was given. My order status on sony.com now indicates that the order for the TV has been cancelled, but the order for the 5 year extended warranty (given to me at the 4 year price) was allowed to stand, and, I'm told has now been billed to my credit card. It will probably show up in my on-line statement tomorrow. So, as you might imagine, I called Sony with all kinds of questions. The CSR drones had very few answers, other than to tell me that "all" TV orders from last Saturday were cancelled because of pricing errors. The guy that I talked to agreed that it was silly to bill me for an extended warranty on a TV that Sony now refuses to sell me at the price we had agreed on. I guess I'll deal with that later. Supposedly there was no supervisor or other higher-up immediately available to address my concerns, so I had to leave a voice mail message requesting that a supervisor call back within 24 to 48 hours. I anticipate some letters going to Sony corporate very soon via snail mail. Oh, and I was told that Sony was considering some type of "compensation" for those customers whose orders were cancelled. My guess is that only those who voice loud enough complaints will see any compensation.
> 
> The Sony legalese you found is interesting, and if I had lots of time I would research the applicable case law for my state (if there is any on point, or even a little off point). The thing is, in my ordering process on Saturday, I was never presented with the terms you found. I saw the price on the web site, but placed my order over the phone.
> ...


Sorry to hear your order is cancelled. It would be decent of Sony to offer some goodwill gesture since it wasn't your fault.

I'm tired of companies hiding behind the fine print to cover their mistakes. I don't have a problem when the mistake is outside their control, but when they or one of their employees screw up, they should eat their mistake. That would improve goodwill as well as quality control.

Good luck in your pursuit!


----------

